# Backyard friends



## Susan Will (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## nokk (Mar 10, 2021)

some nice captures.  i really like the trash panda in the tree and the first of the deer photos.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 11, 2021)

Some nice variation of visitors.   Always great seeing wildlife close.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 11, 2021)

Very whimsical feel to this set. Well done young lady.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice set!


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 11, 2021)

Very cute set.


----------



## PJM (Mar 11, 2021)

Quite the variety of friends you have.
Nice set.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 11, 2021)

Cute set.  I like the last 2 the best.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

nokk said:


> some nice captures.  i really like the trash panda in the tree and the first of the deer photos.


Thank you that is funny "Trash Panda"


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Some nice variation of visitors.   Always great seeing wildlife close.


I love taking my camera for a walk you never know what you will see.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Very whimsical feel to this set. Well done young lady.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

smoke665 said:


> Nice set!


Thank you!


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very cute set.


Thanks!


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

PJM said:


> Quite the variety of friends you have.
> Nice set.


Thanks I have others that I will post later!


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 11, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> Cute set.  I like the last 2 the best.


Thanks, so many cute things to photograph!


----------



## stapo49 (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice shots! Fantastic you can see all these critters while out walking.


----------



## Susan Will (Mar 12, 2021)

stapo49 said:


> Nice shots! Fantastic you can see all these critters while out walking.


I love walking in the woods I have often seen bear but never have my camera with me.... maybe this year I will get lucky!


----------

